# fuel tank gauge problems



## palooka666 (Apr 23, 2002)

basically, when i fill the tank up, and start the car. the fuel tank gauge goes to about 3/4 full and stops. The Miles-left-on-tank calculation says about 320miles. Usually, on a full tank i expect 390-420 range depending on what kind of driving i was doing the week before. then after a day or two the needle moves back up to full. sometimes it just stays at 3/4 and goes down from there.

anyone ever have this happen? it's happened the 3 times in a row when i fill my tank up, but htat last time i refilled it showed Full and 420 miles to go.


I'm taking my car in to the shop on friday and want to explain this problem properly in case it decides to work fine when i take it in.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Normal. Happens to almost all the cars I ever owned.

The fuel sensor mounted in the gas tank tends to corrode or rust, thus causing it to stick. Solution is to get a gold plated sensor. Dealership will take care of it if it's still under warranty and if you can duplicate the problem CONSISTENTLY. Otherwise, unless your dealership is really cool and will take your word for it, you'll just get the "can not reproduce problem" schbiel.


----------



## palooka666 (Apr 23, 2002)

Anyone know of a TSB or if it's a known problem i can refer to - to get it covered under warranty? someone on fanatics was telling me theres a tsb for this on the e36's. i'm hoping for something like that i can refer to when i take her in.


----------



## Dan325ci (Mar 27, 2002)

TSB 620401 was released November 2001 and it was related to a problem with the gas guage not reading full even after filling up.

Basically this describes some sort of software upgrade in your cars computer.

Of course, your ride is a 2002 so it should already have this fix......but you never know. :dunno:


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

fuel sensor pickup. i had similar issue with mine. covered under warranty.


----------



## palooka666 (Apr 23, 2002)

Naturally, I couldn't repeat the problem when i took it to the dealership - (literally, filled up at the Mobil across the street from the dealership hoping that it would happen again). Hopefully it's just a once in a while thing.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

palooka666 said:


> *Naturally, I couldn't repeat the problem when i took it to the dealership - (literally, filled up at the Mobil across the street from the dealership hoping that it would happen again). Hopefully it's just a once in a while thing. *


It's only going to get worse. Ask to talk to your dealership master technician and ask if they've seen or fixed this problem. If they said no then they're lying straight to your face...It's very common.

If it really bothers you, start pushing your dealership, talk to the service advisors, then talk to the service department manager, then talk to the dealership manager...Take it to the owner if you must, but get them to install the gold plated sensors.


----------



## BMWNA (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm with BMW of North America, LLC. I'm sorry to read about your problem with your fuel gauge. If you want our assistance, please phone us at (800) 831-1117 or email us through the Owners' Circle at www.bmwusa.com.


----------



## palooka666 (Apr 23, 2002)

HACK, you were right about the gold plated senders. i had them replaced and they workied for a few months. but now it's happening every now and then. last time they replaced it without me asking about it, so this time if i bring it back in - i'll ask specifically for the gold-plated senders.

sanjay


----------

